# 8wt line recs?



## fwkid (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

Headed down to N. Padre in a couple weeks, taking the kayaks to hopefully find some reds back around Kate's/Deadman's Hole or somewhere near there(open to suggestions).

One of the rods I'm taking is my TFO BVK 8wt, but currently has Rio Outbound Short line on it for throwing big bass bugs. 

Do you guys have any 8wt lines you love for the coast?

Thanks!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Rio or SA Redfish taper are both good as are the Bonefish tapers. I alternate lines on my reel.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't beat the Rio outbound short.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with both responds, the Rio an SA saltwater lines are all good. But I would not change unless yo are having problems with the outbound short. If you are in really skinny water you may want to go with a longer leader 10-12'. Good luck.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Rio Redfish


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper all the way. Best salt water line ever made. Go over to microskiff and you'll see 80% of the guys plugging this line.

Jim Teeny fly lines are also great. You can even call Jim personally and tell him what you are fishing for and he'll point you in the right direction.

I've been burned by SA and Rio lines too many times.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Coconut Groves said:


> Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper all the way. Best salt water line ever made. Go over to microskiff and you'll see 80% of the guys plugging this line.
> 
> Jim Teeny fly lines are also great. You can even call Jim personally and tell him what you are fishing for and he'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> I've been burned by SA and Rio lines too many times.


The reason the microskiff guys like it is because it's a great flats line for bonefish, tarpon and permit (ie Florida fishing) but oyster shells will tear it up. . Otherwise it's a great tropical line.

But to each his own.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I put some Airflo Bone/Redfish on set-up, just like yours, and have increased my distance and ease of casting tremendously. There are some new lines that came out this year in ICAST that you might want to look into. I myself am going to look-up Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Never heard of it but sounds good the way Coconut Groves writes. What ever line you get clean and polish it before you cast!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I put the Cortland crystal 8 wt line on my 8WT BVK and it rocks. It can really turn a large fly and load extremely fast. It is what they call the saltwater taper. I got a very large lady fish (24") on the first cast after putting it on and I was surprised at the hook set ability of this line. It has very low memory and stretch really different from other conventional lines. It also feels different when it casts, very smooth. My buddy had the Redfish Rio on his and I tried it as a comparison right on the spot with the same flies, a big difference. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the other suggestions but you do have other options.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Fly Line*

Each persons casting style, expectations and rod are all very important considerations. I tried several fly lines on my TFO BVK 8wt and 10wt.
For me the Scientific Anglers, Mastery Textured Series, Professional Custom Taper Wf-8-F and Wf-10-f were the ticket. It loads the BVK at short distance and cast long and short like a dream. 
I was using the SA redfish taper fly line before and all I can say is what an improvement.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

cortland liquid crystal skyblue flats taper .


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with easoutdoors. I use it on all my salt fly reels.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

easoutdoors said:


> Each persons casting style, expectations and rod are all very important considerations. I tried several fly lines on my TFO BVK 8wt and 10wt.
> For me the Scientific Anglers, Mastery Textured Series, Professional Custom Taper Wf-8-F and Wf-10-f were the ticket. It loads the BVK at short distance and cast long and short like a dream.
> I was using the SA redfish taper fly line before and all I can say is what an improvement.


Welp, I've never used a SA line but y'all have got me thinking about giving this one a try on my TFO BVK 8 wt.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> The reason the microskiff guys like it is because it's a great flats line for bonefish, tarpon and permit (ie Florida fishing) but oyster shells will tear it up. . Otherwise it's a great tropical line.
> 
> But to each his own.


I've been using it for years along the TX coast without any problem on oyster shell. How would SA or Rio provide better protection against shell?


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Coconut Groves said:


> I've been using it for years along the TX coast without any problem on oyster shell. How would SA or Rio provide better protection against shell?


Glad it's working well for you.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Airflo*

Has anyone else tried the Airflo Ridge Bone/Redfish?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

*Airflo Ridge Bone/Redfish*



rtoler said:


> Has anyone else tried the Airflo Ridge Bone/Redfish?


I have never used it, but all the reports from Florida at least, are that it is excellent....casts like a cannon and holds up well in tropical heat.

Personally, I like the Wulff lines, but for fresh water and big streams at that. Love that 44 ft. head that acts more like a double taper at shorter distances, but can also reach out a long ways if necessary. Then for close quarters in the salt, like mangrove creeks, etc., the Wulff Bermuda Shorts lines (26 ft. head) have been excellent. Out in the open, casts to 70 ft. are near effortless.

The one brand I have been repeatedly disappointed with, has been Cortland. The issue has always been durability. All my Cortland lines have cracked up in the area 1-5 ft. from the tip and of course, that lets water in and the line tip sinks. Line dressing solves the problem temporarily, but still..... I can't say the same for the newer ghost tips....I have one (I think) but haven't used it much. Maybe they will prove to be better. My problem with those (from the old SA slime lines, all the way up thru the SA clear tarpon taper lines) is that they gain color and become opaque over time. All my tarpon taper lines are now a brownish color, and after just 1 season.

My go-to 8 wt. line is an old gray SA floater. You won't believe me when I tell you how old it is, but still looks like new, and that's after dozens of bonefish and permit, plus a few baby tarpon.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

rtoler said:


> Has anyone else tried the Airflo Ridge Bone/Redfish?


I have it on my reel. Ive only lawn casted it once and this is my first fly fishing outfit so I am very much on the inexperienced side. My impression is it worked quite well with my rod (8wt Mangrove). Pretty easy to get a good cast going. It is very stiff. Which I understand is to hold up against tropical heat. It is holding some kinks in it but hoping that those will soften or limber up after casting it more. So far I like it. The true test will be over new years when I am using it in Turks and Caicos. I give it a thumbs up and think a more experienced hand would get some great output from this line.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Cajun, I think you won't be disappointed.....that is, if you can get used to the noise the line makes when casting and when a good fish runs. That has been the only negativity I have heard, regarding the Ridge lines.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Flylines*

I would say that flylines are in the same category of fly rods.All of us have different stroke styles so you need to try them out to see if they fit your casting stroke and will perform in the manner in which you plan to fish.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

SA Professional textured


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Permit Rat said:


> Cajun, I think you won't be disappointed.....that is, if you can get used to the noise the line makes when casting and when a good fish runs. That has been the only negativity I have heard, regarding the Ridge lines.


Noise with a fish on is one thing I can deal with. One of those "good problems".


----------

